# GREATER GENEVA | La Marbrerie | 50m | 17 fl | App



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

New housing development for 184 dwellings.

Hirighes: 50m

Lot: 27,453 sqm

Location: Praille-Acacias-Vernets area, Carouge

Architects: CLR architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The project was revised because of the parcel rights. The buildings linked together by a common base, in the shape of an L, will finally practically face each other and reach 60m.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

I’m not sure what’s going on with this project. It seems that the developers worked back to the initial draft. As best as I'm able to tell, the building complex could be achieved in two stages: the first one fairly soon, and the second one wherever possible. Certain parcels of land concerned won’t be available before many years. All stakeholders, however, knew it from the beginning. The new building permit request reveals that the future tower measures 52m.


----------

